# Military Bikes Wanted At The 2016 Mvpa Convention In California



## Houndsworth (Feb 20, 2016)

All military bicycles in any condition are invited to the 41st Annual Military Vehicle Preservation Association International Convention to be held August 11-13, 2016 in Pleasanton, CA, USA.  This is just over the hills east of the San Francisco Bay Area. Location will be the Alameda County Fairgrounds. Over 200 vintage military vehicles are expected in Judged, Display Only, and For Sale categories. No charge for Display Only vehicles but they must be registered. There will be a 300-table vendor show featuring parts, paint, uniforms, equipment, replica guns, and other military collectibles. Hotels are nearby and we have camping options on-site. Setup day is the 10th. For all event details go to www.MVPA.org and go to the Upcoming Convention tab. For a long list of regional tourism options, both military-historical and otherwise, go to the hosting club's website www.MVCCNews.net and click on the convention logo. Any other questions contact John at in_garage@hotmail.com


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 20, 2016)

MVPA member for over 20 years...I have registered for the convention and will be there with my family, but coming from Europe I will be flying into California, not cycling...

Lookin forward to meeting other cyclists there and share my G519 knowledge..


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 21, 2016)

I will put it in my calendar and try to go.


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 22, 2016)

HELLO FROM HENDERSON NEVADA ....MID FEB  2016.....I BOUGHT A MILITARY BIKE FROM A MOVIE STUDIO ARTIST BACK IN 1985.. IT IS A COMPLETE FABRICATION OF A 1953 COURIERS BIKE WITH MARINE CORP SADDLEBAGS FROM 1953 SUPPLY DEPOT...IT IS BASED ON A SCHWINN SPRINGER COMPLETE WITH ALL MARKINGS AND MEDAL DECOR...I ONCE OFFERED IT FOR $00 BUCKS TO A VETERAN BECAUSE IT MADE HIM SHED A TEAR FROM MEMORIES OF   KOREA WHEN HE WAS STATIONED FAR FROM HOME IN JAPAN  HE SAID IT BROUGHT BACK SAD STORIES OF LETTERS AND I DID NOT SELL IT .....I WILL NEVER PART WITH IT NOW UNLESS THAT SAME VET SHOWS UP AT MY NEXT YARD SALE....


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2016)

I wish this was in SoCal.  I would be more than happy to bring my bike and motorcycle.


----------



## 37schwinn (Feb 22, 2016)

I picked up a military Compax not long ago that came from the estate of a gentleman that was stationed at Alameda Naval Air Station. I'm slowly putting it in shape but have not decided yet to repaint yet. 

I believe the bike was shipped to ANAS in a stock color but like most bikes that went to naval bases it was painted by the crew in ANAS colors. I have been trying to remove the top layers and the colors revealed are same/similar to pics of bldgs and items ath the naval air station. At some point the bike was licensed to the city of Alameda. 

What I find interesting with this particular Military Compax is the serial number dates it to early 1942, and in April of '42 at Alameda Naval Air Station the USS Hornet was loaded up for the Doolittle raids. I like to think this bike may have been there at this time frame. 

I would like to finish it up and make the convention in Alameda. 

I'll start a new thread on it when it's closer to completion.


----------

